# what to do for a gunky eye?



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

maddison woke up this morning with greenish yellow stuff in her left eye. it was in her eye and out and i did clean her up but it keeps coming back. any suggestions on what to use? can i put the polysporn ear and eye drops in? thats what i use for my cats just not sure about a dog. i will call the vet if i need to and try to get her in but they are always busy and may not be able to get her in until monday.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would call the vet as soon as they open and tell them Maddison has a suspected eye infection. If your vet cannot see him today, go to an emergency vet. Any vet I have ever called abou an eye problem has always seen me as soon as possible.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd check with the vet as well and try to keep Maddison from rubbing it. If it's a constant seeping it might need a look.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I second Sunrise's recommendation. The problem with eye gunk is it can be something incredibly minor and easy to fix, like conjunctivitis, or something subtle that can turn nasty very quickly if left untreated, like an ulceration. 

The vet needs to check out the surface of the cornea with dye, and may also want to make sure the tear duct that runs from the eye to the nose is clear.

Don't panic, but also don't delay in seeing your vet, today if you can.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

We had that with Mia a month or so ago and we went to the vet and they gave us eye drops for her eyes. It went away after 2 weeks of using the drops.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with the suggestion to get her to the vet today to check it. It could be she got something in her eye that has irriatated it, scratched the cornea or an ulcer. Brady has had this happen a few times and we have an antibacterial ointment that we apply for about 5 days (2-3 times/day) and it clears it right up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Because the discharge is green, it would indicate infection and should not be ignored. Make an appointment asap - take no chances with eyes.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

When my dog has had a greenish discharge from the eye that keeps appearing even after you wipe it away, it has always been conjunctivitis. Antibiotic ointment from the vet makes a big difference even in the first couple days. I, myself, would not feel comfortable waiting until Monday to get started on a med. There must be someway some vet could see your dog today.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks everyone i am taking her to the vet today at 5:30......


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I always keep Ethromyacin ointment in the house since Hailey and I paid an emergency visit to the EVets on Christmas eve a couple of years ago. I knew it was conjunctivitis (presents just like a human), but I had to tell the Evet how to treat it. She was going to give oral meds, eye drops etc, which I refused. Basically all I wanted from her was confirmation that there was no ulceration. And I just happened to have a unopened tube of ointment from my doctor. I would suggest getting it from the pharmacy and not the vets. The pharmacy is lot cheaper on a lot of meds...


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

yes i agree on the price thing...i want to make sure it isn't anything more than an infection since maddison and chance play pretty rough...


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Please let us know the outcome...

Thanks


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How did Maddison (and you) make out at the vet? Hopefully something that will clear up easily?

Regards
Sharon


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks everyone....maddison was happy to go to the vet she loves it there and they love her too...the vet said "what did she do now?" we are always there for some reason. anyway the vet looked at her eye gave her a checkup and did the dye test in her eye and there wasn't a scratch or anything so it is an infection. it looks horrible her eye is red and droopy and yucky poor girl. she is on an ointment three times a day for 10 days called FUCITHALMIC VET 3G. i put it in twice already so hopefully this clears up soon.


----------

